# dnsmasq cannot respond to queries



## dnel (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to configure a simple DNS forwarder for my home network using dnsmasq but I'm hitting some trouble. I'm using a FreeBSD 8.2 jail running on a FreeNAS installation.


dnsmasq 2.60 is installed from ports
rc.d loads up the daemon without error
*sockstat -4 -l* shows it is listening on port 53 udp and tcp
telnet from remote machines to port 53 accepts the connection
nslookup from remote machines fail
/var/log/messages prints this whenever I'm testing:


```
Apr  7 17:10:02 athena dnsmasq[38575]: failed to send packet: Invalid argument
```

Sometimes this error is repeated tens or hundreds of times (squashed by the logging)

DNS lookups locally also fail, I cannot figure out what could be wrong.

fwiw, I'm fairly new to *Free*BSD, I'm more familiar with Linux but I'm getting the hang of it quickly enough and enjoying it 

Any clues where to look next?


----------



## _martin (Apr 15, 2012)

Note that you don't have 127.0.0.1 in jail; this might cause some problems when application tries to bind to ANY.

Don't forget to specify listen/bind: 

`# grep -E 'listen-address|bind-interfaces' /usr/local/etc/dnsmasq.conf`

```
listen-address=10.6.6.6
bind-interfaces
```
Where 10.6.6.6 is an IP of my jail.


----------

